# My old Mk2



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

Could resist a bit of pic whoring, I am not a detailer but OCD cleaner on here for any tips or tricks ...some of my boys internals and nether regions! All original apart from a few powder coated replacement parts..



























































*A recent VW show judging session*:tumbleweed:


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome car! 

Whats going on in the last pic? was the bonnet stuck? :lol:


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

chrissy_bwoy said:


> Awesome car!
> 
> Whats going on in the last pic? was the bonnet stuck? :lol:


Scarier than an MOT that was.... wasn't even prepared for that type of poking around....


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Always loved this mk2


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice. 

Got any pix of the full car.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

What tips are you after? It looks spotless, I don't think you could clean it much more.


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

iPlod999 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Got any pix of the full car.


Not much more to see but will be updated with some new new wheels soon

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=186972


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow man. Don't think you need any tips. Looks like you have it down


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Cars like that should really be on here after the watershed.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Still looking good! A Fisher C-box, that takes me back! Looks like you need a longer bonnet stay there Damien:thumb::thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah,i love them mk2's.classic motors.looks clean to me but,blackfire do a good engine cleaner iirc you can spray it everywhere.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking good and brings back fond memories of our black Mk2 8 valve GTI. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think that's the cleanest car I've ever seen and I've worked on brand new cars !


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

craigeh123 said:


> I think that's the cleanest car I've ever seen and I've worked on brand new cars !


Now you matey will Defo be getting a Christmas card.........It's a work in progress though .....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks stunning as ever.

Certainly looks to have got a good going over by the judges for originality namely how much is OEM under there.

Which can make or break a judging event, OEM labels to the hoses etc go down well.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

What a well kept sample of Mk2!
i think VW should give you a medal..


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

This and your other thread are giving me the itch to carry on with my mk2 now :lol:


----------



## ivor2 (Apr 29, 2008)

that looks class wish my oak green one looked as good as that


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

chrissy_bwoy said:


> Awesome car!
> 
> Whats going on in the last pic? was the bonnet stuck? :lol:


Id be more worried about one of em scratching my car or something #nervous


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

The car is just errrrrrrr WOW crazy clean a credit to you sir


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow! That is clean!!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Nice work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful car mate!:thumb:

I had the mk2 16v when I was 21 in alpine white, same year as yours.

I did the big bumper conversion on mine to make it look a bit more " meaty".

That was 18 years ago and I haven't even got one picture to remind me of how good it looked.

Cars a credit to you mate and thanks for sharing some pics.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

That's fantastic


----------

